# Nets



## gman2431 (Dec 21, 2018)

Got these done and heading to new homes. 

Laminations are white ash and walnut. Handles are curly maple, blackwood and buckeye burl for the one and crotch walnut for the other. 

Kept a very satin look to these instead of a super gloss like I've done before.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 11 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## DKMD (Dec 21, 2018)

Sweet! Somebody is going to love those!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 21, 2018)

Oh boy! Butterfly nets.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 21, 2018)

ironman123 said:


> Oh boy! Butterfly nets.



Is that what u silly Texans use these for?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ray D (Dec 21, 2018)

Beautiful nets. Not sure I would want to use them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 21, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Is that what u silly Texans use these for?


Yep! you oughta see the size of our butterflies!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## B Rogers (Dec 21, 2018)

Those are awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 21, 2018)

Well I will be diddley dipped, you mean they are for fish?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 21, 2018)

very nice work...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 21, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Sweet! Somebody is going to love those!


I would love Em!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Dec 21, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Is that what u silly Texans use these for?


They look about right for our Texas size mosquitoes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 21, 2018)

Cody, you shouldn't have because I didn't get you anything for Christmas. You still have my address or do you need it again?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 21, 2018)

jasonb said:


> They look about right for our Texas size mosquitoes.



Now I hear "everything is bigger in texas" but i would challenge that one against ours! Especially after this summer... it was unreal to say the least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 21, 2018)

ironman123 said:


> Well I will be diddley dipped, you mean they are for fish?



Yes sir these are trout nets for fishing our inland streams


----------



## Texasstate (Dec 21, 2018)

I wanna see how you make 
Post a video


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 21, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Cody, you shouldn't have because I didn't get you anything for Christmas. You still have my address or do you need it again?



Give me some of that insider Intel on where all the big trout are there and maybe we can strike a deal...


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 21, 2018)

Texasstate said:


> I wanna see how you make
> Post a video



Video would be a week long after I got done rambling... 

Maybe I will document some stuff and do a build thread in classroom when I get time. I've got a bunch more right behind these but am taking a break to remake the fixtures I use and some other changes to the process that will help exponentially. Also some guys are requesting steelhead/salmon size nets from me and I can get some serious money making those.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 21, 2018)

Heck, you've got the good fishing up there. Our stock trout aren't great near me. I have a honey hole section of water for smallies. Can't wait til warmer weather so I can put the kayak on for some .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 21, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Heck, you've got the good fishing up there. Our stock trout aren't great near me. I have a honey hole section of water for smallies. Can't wait til warmer weather so I can put the kayak on for some .



No natural fish anywhere? I've done the stockers in northern S Carolina and wasnt impressed but still was alright. Fish with beat up fins from raceway and tank holding look strange. Lol. We did hit another spot tho way up in a mountain and got into some nice fish and amazing scenery.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 21, 2018)

There are some natives way up in the mountains. If you can find em, someone else will come in and take every one they catch. Even the small ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2018)

Sure are beautiful handles on those nets! A video would be instructional if/when able. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Dec 22, 2018)

WOW, those look spectacular with really nice detail of wood components. I bet you can do the same thing with a custom tennis racquet? I know it probably would be heavy and it would not have good balance (head heavy) but a tennis nut would appreciate something that elegant.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 22, 2018)

Awesome work. Top Notch excellent use of some beautiful wood Cody!

Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 24, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Is that what u silly Texans use these for?



You haven’t seen the butterflies here yet... nice nets!!! Might work on the “skeeters” too

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 27, 2018)

I have a net my uncle made. Miss him every time I look at it, but no, it will not see fish; just can't do it. The memories and thoughts from it hanging on the wall mean more to me than any fish ever will; and I love to fish!!! Beautiful job on those. Have you tried that funky "plastic" net material. A friend hand made a net using that material; supposed to be the new "fish friendly" material.

@Eric Rorabaugh, I lived in northern VA for a while. Tied into only one memorable smally (I didn't fish very much those years there unfortunately) out on the Shenadoah south of Front Royal....proverbial big one that got away. Water opened up like a giant toilet bowl when he took my fly, I felt the tug and I stood there dumbfounded for the next 15 minutes at what just happened......and why I didn't fish more those years I have NO idea!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 27, 2018)

Gdurfey said:


> I have a net my uncle made. Miss him every time I look at it, but no, it will not see fish; just can't do it. The memories and thoughts from it hanging on the wall mean more to me than any fish ever will; and I love to fish!!! Beautiful job on those. Have you tried that funky "plastic" net material. A friend hand made a net using that material; supposed to be the new "fish friendly" material.
> 
> @Eric Rorabaugh, I lived in northern VA for a while. Tied into only one memorable smally (I didn't fish very much those years there unfortunately) out on the Shenadoah south of Front Royal....proverbial big one that got away. Water opened up like a giant toilet bowl when he took my fly, I felt the tug and I stood there dumbfounded for the next 15 minutes at what just happened......and why I didn't fish more those years I have NO idea!!!!!!



I have used the "new" stuff and it's actually rubber if I'm interpreting your response correctly. They are alright IMO but do not last near as long as these due to UV light breaking them down. 

I prefer the ed Cummings net material, and it's also a michigan company since the 1920s, but I will make them with whatever someone wants. 

When it boils down to it, and protecting the fish, nothing dry should touch them i.e. hands, nets, etc so they dont lose their protective slime on them. People worry about the net material but have no problem holding the fish outta water for too long, dropping them into sand, or reviving them facing downstream (fish can actually drown this way weird huh!) which are some of the biggest killers. End of the day its handling techniques killing fish even if they swim away "just fine".

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

